# Old School Pioneer



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the old school Pioneer DEX-M400 and GEX-T70? I am considering purchasing a car that have this equipment inside and can't find any information on what it does and what its worth? From what I can gather, this equipment is from the late 80's to early 90's. I can't mess around with the car since it is in another state. 

I'm just trying to gather as much info I can before sending an offer. 

This vehicle also has old school PPI stuff, specifically the M series amp from that era.


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess nobody knows...


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

hi dude , 
i used to run the dex-m400 with the get-m170 and a cdx-m80 back around 1990 in fact i ran all the units around then.. it was pioneer's top line (blue chip range) that was before ODR.
the 400 was a cd & radio controller with a hide away box .. 

there was also a cassette deck in the range kex-m900 it also had to use the 170 if you a wanted radio .. 

the cd deck was a Dex-m88 ( that could be used as a stand alone or you could connect it to the m900 as a slave unit ..

1.Dex-m 400 small display with a hide away brain ,controlled the 6 cd and tuner ..£400
front/rear outputs ,bass mid treble .

2. Kex-m900 cassette deck , controller for the 6cd and tuner ,also the Dex-m88 . with fiber optic input either from dex-m88 or any of the 6 cd that had optic output. £800.
this one had the toys , peq.geq.basic TA ,sound field , hall ,concert etc 

3. Dex-m88 cd deck again controller for the tuner and 6 cd .stand alone unit or a slave to the m900. £650 
front/rear outputs ,bass mid treble , optic input& output.

4. cdx-m80 6 cd changer with a outboard duel 20 bit DAC's (burr brown) £800.

5. get-m170 (rds) hide away tuner .£200 ...

i think that was the full range of the blue chip range . all units was a dark graphic grey colour where the normal pioneer was all black at that time .

sorry no idea how much any of it is worth now but back in the day it was top on the line and sounded fantastic and the m80 cd changer was sublime ..


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info! It is greatly appreciated. Sounds like it was some pretty high end stuff back in the day. I doubt it'll sell for much now days...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

PM user GEX-90 here. He is a Pioneer old school collector and has lots of knowledge of product.


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the contact! I'll contact him if I need more info.


----------

